# Massachusetts lawmakers probe ex-Gov. Patrick's reported secret travel fund



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Massachusetts lawmakers probe ex-Gov. Patrick's reported secret travel fund*
By Yaël Ossowski

Published June 15, 2015
watchdog.org
Facebook99 Twitter191 Email Print









Former Massachusetts Gov. Deval Patrick (AP)

If your governor had a secret travel fund worth tens of millions of dollars used to jet set to Japan, Israel and the United Arab Emirates, wouldn't you want to know about it?

That's the question put to Massachusetts residents this week after revelations former Gov. Deval Patrick used off-the-record bookkeeping to conceal more than $37.5 million driven to a secret fund to pay for trips to promote Massachusetts abroad.

Democrats and Republicans in the Legislature have begun their probe of the former Democratic governor turned hedge fund manager for Bain Capital, once headed up by his fellow former Gov. Mitt Romney.

As uncovered by the Boston Herald on Friday, the former governor reportedly enjoyed dozens of trade missions abroad at public expense but without legislative approval. His administration is purported to have shoveled as much as $27 million into off-budget accounts from the Massachusetts Convention Center Authority, Massport and the Mass Tech Collaborative, all quasi-independent agencies.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...eported-secret-travel-fund/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Absolute fucking POS scumbag. $27 mil into an off-budget account, but lets public safety dwindle. Hope this fucktard gets indicted.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

HA! We may finally get to see Deval in the back of a state owned Crown Vic


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Absolute fucking POS scumbag. $27 mil into an off-budget account, but lets public safety dwindle. Hope this fucktard gets indicted.


Agreed, fancy vacations like barry and moochelle under the guise of 'promoting a fleck on the map to Japan, Israel and the United Arab Emirates.' 
The rat machine will bury it and refuse to accept responsibility for their selfish actions based on the following precedence:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well obviously he's not to blame. We all know the real cause for this. Racism.  Anyone want to guess how long it takes before some liberal comes out with that as the "real" reason for the investigation?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

So that's where the Quinn Bill went.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

When the RACE CARD is pulled all will run to the hills and this will just fade away.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Well obviously he's not to blame. We all know the real cause for this. Racism.  Anyone want to guess how long it takes before some liberal comes out with that as the "real" reason for the investigation?


It's George Bush's...I mean, Mitt Romney's wife's fault that the curtains weren't replaced...yeah, that's it......


----------

